# Barometric Pressure



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

What are the best conditions as for the Barometric pressuer goes, Can someone give me a guestamate an numbers that would be to high or to low to do the best fishing??? I was told low pressure is best for Red, an Mullet,When you fish off bridges an pier, or surf? Is there truth to this? Thanks Tom,,, ole carver


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

I tend to fish during falling pressure and do well. For me wind direction is more important, dad always said, "wind from the east, fishing the least." Experience has taught that he was generally right.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Baro Pressure*

I like to fish a falling pressure because it usually portends some 'bad' weather coming.

IMHO; fish tend to feed more aggressively in anticipation of such.

Wind from the East? Usually lots of blowing sand(I surf fish) and bad current. A sinker won't hold. 

I stay home and make fishing tackle.JMHO C2


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish when I can regardless of the weather. However, my best days, have always been just before a big storm or major weather event. Wich if I am not mistaken is about when the barometric pressure begins to fall.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thats what the guys are telling me, It would be one of those (Dont rock the boat baby ) songs going on. But fun to pull in some fish... Now if it pulls all the water out of the bay here in P,Cola like it did years ago in Mobile... We can all run out there an get the pick of the litter as a cat would say... Ha Ha ,,, ole carver


----------

